# GE switchgear



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

We have an older (1987) GE Fusible Air-Interrupter Switch with two feeders for our facility (NP 296A9241).

Without being able to see into the arc blast protection windows, is there any other way to determine which feeder is currently switched in? The feeders and selector switch apparatus is in the back of the cabinet, the air interrupter is in the front, blocking the view.

Does the handle opening for the selector switch normally give any indication?

This is the style of switch we have. The one linked here does not have the selector, which is above the air interrupter switch.

I'll upload pics in a bit.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*Pics*

This is the switch cabinet:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

@Zog may know, but I haven't seen him here in awhile.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> @Zog may know, but I haven't seen him here in awhile.


Thanks, I PM’d them.


----------

